
Get over Here! An Interview with Chris Casamassa, Mortal Kombat’s Scorpion - twistedlogicx
https://www.dailyesports.gg/chris-casamassa-interview-mortal-kombat-scorpion/
======
twistedlogicx
Pretty awesome guy with some really cool answers. Spoke about getting the role
for Scorpion, why he wasn't in the second movie, how the martial arts in the
movies hold up to real life (he's a martial artist himself), and he also spoke
about an anti-bullying initiative he's working on.

